

How to insult an entrepreneur - dksf
http://founderdating.com/how-to-insult-an-entrepreneur/

======
fogonthedowns
"if I didn’t join a well-known startup by the time I was 30, I would never be
successful. I was 31 at the time. ouch"

what an insult!

------
jeffreyf
I liked the part about how lifestyle businesses disrupt the VC business model,
and thus their negative perception.

------
toli
Good writing and great points as usual, Scott!

------
sagarpathak
Legit!

